# Piacere di conoscervi



## The guardian (30 Gennaio 2018)

Buongiorno a tutti
è un po di tempo che vi leggo, oggi inizia la mia avventura in questo forum.
Sono un valdostano che ha avuto a che fare col tradimento e non ne è ancora uscito ...ma di questo vi parlerò più avanti.
Adesso voglio solo salutare tutti !!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2018)

Benvenuto


----------



## The guardian (30 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Benvenuto


ciao Nocciola


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Gennaio 2018)

Benvenuto racconta quando vuoi, noi siamo qui


----------



## The guardian (30 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Benvenuto racconta quando vuoi, noi siamo qui


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2018)

Benvenuto nel  club!

Sapere che siamo in tanti allevia un po' il dolore. :rotfl:


----------



## The guardian (30 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Benvenuto nel  club!
> 
> Sapere che siamo in tanti allevia un po' il dolore. :rotfl:


:rotfl:
grazie


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2018)

benvenuto


----------



## Lostris (30 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Benvenuto nel  club!
> 
> Sapere che siamo in tanti allevia un po' il dolore. :rotfl:


Credo che abbia vissuto il tradimento in forma attiva 

Benvenuto.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> è un po di tempo che vi leggo, oggi inizia la mia avventura in questo forum.
> Sono un valdostano che ha avuto a che fare col tradimento e non ne è ancora uscito ...ma di questo vi parlerò più avanti.
> Adesso voglio solo salutare tutti !!!!!


Ciao benvenuto!!


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Credo che abbia vissuto il tradimento in forma attiva
> 
> Benvenuto.



Puo' essere, ma se e' arrivato qui qualcosa non va.


----------



## The guardian (31 Gennaio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Credo che abbia vissuto il tradimento in forma attiva
> 
> Benvenuto.


si l'ho vissuto in forma attiva ma ne pago le conseguenze.....anche loro in forma attiva...


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (31 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Puo' essere, ma se e' arrivato qui qualcosa non va.



Cerca dritte per poter vedere l'amante senza insospettire la moglie.


----------



## The guardian (31 Gennaio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Cerca dritte per poter vedere l'amante senza insospettire la moglie.


no
non ho l amante


----------

